# Von powewrpoint auf eine PDF-Seite verlinken



## jobo 01 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor einem Problem, den ich möchte von einer PP auf bestimmte Seiten einer PDF Datei verlinken.

Auf die PDF Datei zu verlinken, ist kein Problem.

Kann  mir geholfen werden**** 
Vielen dank Jobo 01


----------



## smileyml (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo jobo01,

vielleicht kommt man beim Bearbeiten des Links bzgl. eines möglichen Ankers weiter?!
Die Alternative das PDF mit Acrobat in einzelne Seiten zu zerlegen, wäre dann sicher eher die uneleganteste.

Grüße Marco


----------



## jobo 01 (9. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank 

Eigentlicht müsste es mit blabla.pdf#page=10 gehen auf die Seite 10 zu springen.

Funktioniert aber nicht Liegt vielleicht am Reader (Acrobat 9)

Viele grüße Jobo 01


----------



## smileyml (9. Dezember 2010)

Eventuell liegt es daran, das PPT den Anker nicht in dieser eher html-typischen Art und Weise akzeptiert oder aber am fehlenden Anker-Tag im PDF.
Vielleicht muss man auch eine Seitenbezeichnung angeben, die die Seite 10 eventuell trägt und dann als Anker akzeptiert wird.

Grüße Marco


----------



## jobo 01 (13. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis, aber leider scheint das nicht zu funktionieren. Vielleicht müssen diese Anker in der PDF gesetzt sein? Bin am Ende meiner Weisheit.

Viele Grüße Jobo 01


----------



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2010)

Scheinbar könnte hier vor allem der letzte Beitrag eine weitere Fährte sein:
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/communit...nk-to-specific-page-in-pdf-file-from-ppt.aspx

Grüße Marco


----------

